
How I Doubled My Testosterone Levels Naturally and You Can Too - hourislate
https://www.artofmanliness.com/2013/01/18/how-to-increase-testosterone-naturally/
======
moonbug22
And that's desirable...why?

~~~
hourislate
As males age Testosterone levels typically fall. The results can cause many
problems from obesity, Type II Diabetes, baldness, muscle loss, prostate
problems, etc.

